# Flaming Gorge



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

A friend and I visited the Gorge Thursday afternoon and met up with one of his good buddies. Left Roosevelt at 12 and arrived at Lucerne Bay by 2pm. Felt wierd not draggin a boat up the switchbacks seeing how his buddy was already there all we had to do was jump in the boat. Anyways, on the water by 2:30 or shortly after. Got fishing not too long after that and the fishing was phenominal. Could have caught kokanee all day long. The smaller kokes were running around 2-2.5 lbs. Biggest was 4lbs 11 ounces i believe. Fished for them for a couple hours and had our limits. Kinda spent a lot of the day talking away and having a good time. Finally decided to target some lakers. Russ, the guy who had the boat (who know's his crap) had been gettin his fair share of lakers. He put us on a few mounds and we tried getting the hang of catchin them tiny bites. I was shocked when knowing if your set the hook a fraction of a second too late you'll never catch the big boys. The night was starting to carry on and between me and my friend we missed probably 6 or 7 bites. Finally the next one was a charm. I tied onto a laker and got it in. Thought for sure it would be 20+ but right around 15. Still a good fish for me I was all grin from ear to ear. Kind of funny how catching fish like that makes you feel 10 years old again and you can't wait to get home to tell everyone about it or show the pictures. Fished a little longer and decided to call it a day. Went back and grilled up some Kokanee at camp and it was some of the best fish I've eaten. Next morning we were loading up by 5 and on the water shortly after. Another guy met up with us and began koke fishing again. Bite was on again. Got his limit and caught and released a lot more. Fished for lakers caught 2 and one rainbow. Had the fish all filleted and was on the road leaving the gorge by noon. Couldn't believe the circus pulling in when we were leaving. Lots of people. Fun trip though. Special thanks to Russ for putting us on some fish and showing us what it's all about. Way awesome guy and pleasant to be around. Fun trip though. Here's some pics.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Rocky Mountain Tackle. A little of everything had success.


----------



## Coach (Apr 23, 2009)

Great lookin fish! Thanks for the report. I keep thinking it will slow down but it sounds like its as hot as the weather


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Now that sure is a great bunch of fish! I wish the gorge was just a little closer though.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow. That looks like a dream fishing trip. I'm sure it made all the difference being with your own personal "guide" way cool for them to hook you up like that. Did I mention WOW!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful trip!!!!! I caught my first Koke today. Yours are MUCH bigger! Way to get into some incredible fish and avoid the crowds!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those look excellent. Great size on the kokes and I'm glad you got a nice laker. Wow. Nice trip.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

THose are some monster Kokes compared to what Im used to catching out of there. Good job. I need to get up there soon & give them a try!!!


----------

